# Got a Question...



## BandSmurf (Dec 1, 2004)

Okay, so I'm new, which means, I can't start a sub forum.  But I was wondering, in the authors section, what it takes to get a new author on the list?  For example... Charles de Lint?  I don't know if anyone else even reads his stuff, but I'd love to be able to talk about him with other people...  Any ideas?

BandSmurf


----------



## scalem X (Dec 1, 2004)

Well you have to ask Brian, but don't worry he'll reply on this thread soon.


----------



## hodor (Dec 1, 2004)

first of all bandsmurf i actually had a similar question about an author i liked... i must have scanned down the list four times before i jumped to the gun and complained about George r r martin not being on there... and


HE WAS. everybody gets a laugh at hodor... 

but it would be and admin brian i believe and if you dont find a sub forum for your particular author you can alway start a thread where ever it applies and usually thats in more than one sub forum such as "de lint fans" or "anyone heard of de lint" i am sure you might pull a few ppl forward. i have been suprised myself in some of the things i have asked for responses to (thinking i would get none) and got quite a bit.

i have posted a similar thread entitled "sub forums"


----------



## Silk (Dec 1, 2004)

As already said it is a management decision weather or not to put up a new sub forum but with the authors, as far as i understand it, its actually based on the ammount the autor is talked about on the boards.

My advice is get people talking about Charles de Lint and when enough people talk about him often enough then he'll deffinatly deserve his own board.

Personally I've not heard of him so what can you tell me? maybe recomend some of his works that would draw in new readers and post some reviews; you never know you might find you've started a mass convirsion


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 1, 2004)

Silk said:
			
		

> as far as i understand it, its actually based on the ammount the autor is talked about on the boards.
> 
> My advice is get people talking about Charles de Lint and when enough people talk about him often enough then he'll deffinatly deserve his own board.


Quite right.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 1, 2004)

Or nobody will talk about him and your thread will slide into the depths of oblivion.  Two sides to a coin mate.


----------



## BandSmurf (Dec 2, 2004)

Very Very true... therefore, I will ask one more question... should I start a new thread devoted to dicussion about his work?  And if so, should it be in this section?  The SFF Lounge?


~BandSmurf


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 2, 2004)

I would create a thread in the Books and Literature section.  Also I would place the authors name in the thread title.  Fingers crossed on the response front.  Even if there are few who have read his works, the thread may encourage people to read his works.  Thus creating more interest.


----------



## BandSmurf (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks to all!  If I have sparked interest, look to the Books & Literature coming soon!

~BandSmurf


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 2, 2004)

I am all jumpy with nervous excitement.


----------

